
Google’s Eddystone beacons offer a privacy-focused way to track your stuff - AndrewDucker
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/04/googles-eddystone-beacons-offer-a-privacy-focused-way-to-track-your-stuff/
======
scott_yoder
Here's the spec, in case anyone is interested:
[https://github.com/google/eddystone/tree/master/eddystone-
ei...](https://github.com/google/eddystone/tree/master/eddystone-eid)

